# Soon to start at 19-20mo boy



## MLSP92 (Jul 7, 2016)

So I've decided to start potty training soon. My son is 19 almost 20 months old and since baby number 2 is soon to arrive I figured what better time to start than now?

Anyway, I have a book for myself to use as a resource and want to start as soon as I'm done with my first read through. I'm also buying the Summer Infant potty that looks and flushes like a full size toilet at the end of the week. He loves to mimic mommy and daddy so I thought this would be an ideal fit since it looks like what mommy and daddy use.

I've also started to use Huggies little movers Diaper Pants to get him use to the idea of pulling his undies up like the Pull Ups before throwing him straight into that.

Anyway with these tools along with my book I'm just looking for any added advice you guys could offer me. I'm 100% new to the world of potty training and any tips would be amazing. So anyone who has experience with starting at this age just blurt out tips and stories.

Thanks a lot


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

My two tips:

1. Go with no pants when home instead of the pull-up so you can focus on the potty part, not the pants.

2. Don't push it, and be ready to drop it and try again in a few months if you're not seeing progress and willingness.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Your son is quite young for potty training, and potty trained toddlers often regress when new siblings arrive. So you may just be letting yourself in to do this twice. 

My son potty trained around age 4, after I spent about 2 years sitting him on the potty a few times a day and suggesting he could use the potty, etc. It was a slog. If i had it to do over, I'd wait to start, but my daughter decided to use the potty of her own accord at age 3 and never looked back. Children differ and you never know, but don't sweat it if this process is long, or slow, or stalls completely. 

In my house, pullups are for children who poop on the potty. They are terrible for poop changes, so we had a stash around for a while as bait while our son figured that part out.


----------



## MLSP92 (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow thanks for such quick replies. Didn't expect to have them so soon.

I actually just hit the part of my book about potty regeneration with new siblings. The author was saying that while some children will regress like this, they also said that reteaching is easier in the long run than starting from complete scratch after the new sibling arrives.

I agree with that idea. I know the chances of him acting out like that are high but he'll still have the concept down rather than not at all. I don't mind having to go over it again since it'd be special 'Mommy and Jaxon time' that the newborn can't 'spoil' so to say.


I also really want to do the naked method but my house is literally fully carpeted. The idea of those messes completely scares me. Especially since when my mom did that with me as a toddler I would just happily walk around doing my business on the floor. It's like her favorite baby story of me T-T


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I felt like the naked time was so helpful that it was worth it to set aside some times in the day, even short periods, where you can basically follow your kid around with the potty and catch them as they go. It's hard to explain to a toddler that little what they're supposed to do on the potty unless it actually happens. My 21 month old now will sit on it with her diaper off and say "psssssss" and gets really proud of herself. No clue what's really supposed to happen, lol. But with my first I had time to follow her around naked with the potty at this age, and she got the concept quickly (but I'll note that even though she was out of diapers by 2 she had tons of accidents through her 3's and even her 4's.)


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

It sounds like you are keen to toilet train now so this may not be of interest to you but I chose the opposite approach when I was pregnant. Even toddlers who can go on the toilet still need a fair bit of help - wiping, washing hands, maybe helping them on and off the toilet. Toilet trained is not the same as independent 

The last thing I wanted when I was very pregnant and looking after a newborn was frequent, urgent toilet calls and accidents. 

I let my DD do it when she was ready. I wouldn't describe what we did as "toilet training". It just happened. She was probably at the later end of normal so I was changing nappies for longer but she has had almost no accidents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLSP92 (Jul 7, 2016)

katelove said:


> It sounds like you are keen to toilet train now so this may not be of interest to you but I chose the opposite approach when I was pregnant. Even toddlers who can go on the toilet still need a fair bit of help - wiping, washing hands, maybe helpinrg them on and off the toilet. Toilet trained is not the same as independent
> 
> The last thing I wanted when I was very pregnant and looking after a newborn was frequent, urgent toilet calls and accidents.
> 
> ...


I totally get where you're coming from though. I'm 33 weeks now and just doing my like 3 times a day toy clean up is nearing impossible for me. I do feel however that this will be one of my final chances of doing something with him that is JUST mommy and Jaxon time. You know what I mean?

In about 7 weeks there will be a new baby in the house taking up all of our one on one time. My thought process is that by starting now it gives him a chance to feel like a big boy and have that sense of triumph that he learned something important.

But again I totally understand your view. Last thing I REALLYwant to do right now is go through this lol. I feel so lazy and whale like


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*only had one kid*

He had 0 interest in using the toilet or potty and virtually no control over his bladder until 3 or 4. I know he was still needing a pull up for night time after that age. Potty "training" can be very time consuming, unless your kid is fully on board and totally able to control his bladder. If the "training" becomes a battle, using a toilet may be pushed farther and farther along as the kid becomes resentful and resistant. We somewhat mastered the pottying at home only to discover strange toilets were terrifying and a no go. All this to say, there may be a lot of stops and starts along the way and it can be a lot of extra work and be a long process. A very long process. I remember hearing of kids who got it in a snap at around 2, and really strove to be independent, so maybe you'll be lucky. For no pants time, maybe you could use your backyard if you have one? It does help them to see themselves peeing to make a connection.


----------

